# Flow Bindings any good??



## racemoore14 (Oct 6, 2011)

*Union Super Force vs Atlas Vs Switchback*

Hey looking to buy a new set of bindings this year and its between the Union Atlas and Switchbacks with the winged high back. I have been looking at the super forces with the America design on them but they are hard to find. I ride all mountain, park powder and anything in between. Mostly freestlye so any kind of jumps or cliffs and in the park I mainly hit the jumps but occasionally hit the rails. They will be going on a lobster freestyle thanks


----------



## flopsekop (Mar 9, 2015)

rear entry versus ratchet is mostly just preference. i have used flow's (and sp, an pretty unknow brand that makes, in my opinion, pretty bad rear entry bindings) and ratchet bindings and i must say i liked the ratchet ones better. 

when choosing flow i would make sure i have the fuse strap as they look like they lock the heel in pretty decent (haven't tried it though, so I could be wrong). I really don't like the other strap's as they don't lock the heel in at all (just like you said).

but then again it's all personal preference.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I will say going in that Flow bindings _are_ any good. They do the job well-- they're not loose or shitty or cheap or any of the typical demonizations put out by people trying to sound knowledgeable. I've been using Flows since my first season, and my Heritage still has them. And while I've seen many people claim that they can get into their standard bucklers just as fast as I can in my Flows, I've never seen anyone actually do it. And as for buckling up without stopping, yeah, I'll pay money to see someone do that with bucklers.

However.

I got a pair of Targas for my Proto. And while there are a lot of things I don't like about the Targas, I _do_ find that I have better control with them. I've switched the Targas and the NXTs between boards, and the results are consistent.

And I can buckle up the Targas standing up, although not quickly :dry: So no cold wet ass.

Bottom line, there are pros and cons to any binding, and unless there's something specifically crappy, it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Racemoore,

Worth mentioning that all higher end Flow models from the past few seasons have full sized, fully releasable and lockable ratchets on the power straps so traditional front entry is also possible. 

If you are ever in Portland stop by and I will set you up with a set to check out. 

STOKED!


----------

